# [MSSQL] Ausgabe einer Tabelle mit nvarchar und ntext-Spalten über PHP



## Ceppi (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einem Query mehrere Spalten einer Tabelle auslesen, davon ist eine vom Typ ntext, der Rest nvarchar. Daraufhin gibt PHP folgenden Fehler aus:


> mssql_query(): message: Unicode-Daten in einer Nur-Unicode-Sortierung oder ntext-Daten können nicht an Clients gesendet werden, die DB-Library (z.B. isql) oder ODBC, Version 3.7 oder früher, verwenden. (severity 16)


Zudem möchte ich ein REPLACE auf den ntext-Wert anwenden, was ja aber nicht geht.
Also habe ich versucht, es mit Datentypkonvertierung zu nvarchar zu lösen. Funktioniert leider nur teilweise, denn nur ein Teilstring des ursprünglichen ntext-Wertes kommt als Ergebnis dabei raus.

Wie kann ich den PHP-Fehler umgehen/beheben und REPLACE auf die ntext-Spalte anwenden und zusammen mit nvarchar-Spalten ausgeben?


----------

